# New Mag Loader - UpLula



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

This is a new mag loader that should be available after the SHOT Show. I have the Lula for the AK and it is extremely easy to both load and unload magazines with the loader. This one for pistols should be just as good.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would like to have one of them for a .45acp.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'd like to get one too ... for my Dad, he's in his late sixties and he always says "My hands don't work like they used to :smt076 and I always have trouble gettin those last few little "sons a b!*@h's" in the mags" :smt042
I've purchased mag loaders in the past for him but he didn't like them... :smt102 but this one looks interesting.


----------



## Hawkbizkit (Jan 8, 2007)

that thing looks awsome i'm gonna buy one if i can find is online somewhere


----------



## tke (Aug 20, 2007)

*Just bought one*

The Uplula is awsome. Just got mine today it loaded my PT100 (40cal) and my REG PA63 (9x18) perfect. I never knew loading a magazine could be so easy. 5 stars. Paid 29.85 including shipping and insurance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are a few guys at the FN Forum who claim to own these - and they say that they work great. Maybe I'll get one one of these days...


----------



## tsb83 (Jul 3, 2007)

I have one and love it. The only downside is since you can load a magazine faster you tend to shoot more..:mrgreen:


----------

